# Old habits die hard for some Mavericks



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*New Mavericks find it challenging to adjust to Johnson's system*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News


Devean George underestimated the impact that seven seasons with the Los Angeles Lakers had on him. 
Not that he took three championships in his first three seasons for granted. Or the opportunity to play with Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant. 

But he's realizing how much playing for coach Phil Jackson affected him. It was a great experience, don't get George wrong. But he still goes to sleep seeing triangles in his head, a result of the offense that Jackson relentlessly ran. 

"I like my role here, like it a lot," George said. "But I'm still struggling in breaking some of my old habits. I didn't really realize how much I was programmed." 

George, the 6-8 swingman, has had a modest preseason statistically. But he has put most of his effort into learning the terminology and the intricacies of coach Avery Johnson's system. 

In Los Angeles, George often was the third point of the triangle that funneled most of the offense to Bryant or O'Neal. Spotting up for jumpers was a big part of George's responsibility. 

The Mavericks' system stresses more player and ball movement, and it is an adjustment Johnson saw coming – not only for George, but all of the new Mavericks. 

"It doesn't happen overnight," Johnson said. "It's quicker for some players than others, but there are so many little things about the way we like to play. It just takes time for new guys to get comfortable." 

George, like Austin Croshere and Anthony Johnson, has been in the NBA Finals, which is a major reason why the Mavericks pursued them in the off-season. 

But with all of them, including Greg Buckner, expected to be in the playing rotation, the Mavericks don't expect to resemble a well-oiled machine in the early portion of the regular season.  

"This preseason, it's crazy how programmed I was," George said. "I think everything is totally opposite from what I'm used to doing. But it'll work its way through. That's why we have preseason. Everyday it gets a little better." 

*Testing, testing: * The Mavericks had a test on pages 23 through 59 of the playbook Sunday. Jason Terry said some of the new Mavericks have had a little trouble with the exams. 

"If you're familiar with the system, it's not that tough," Terry said. "I haven't coughed up any [money] yet. But I'm pretty sure some of the rookies have." 

Fines – higher for veterans, lower for new Mavs and rookies – are doled out to those who don't pass the test. 

*Lighten up:* Johnson has said too much attention is being paid to Devin Harris' perimeter shooting. 

"He is not a shooter," Johnson said. "His primary role is to be a playmaker and a penetrator. I don't know why everybody is focusing on him shooting the ball. He made it in the league as a scorer, but primarily as a penetrator. That's how he helped us in the San Antonio series. 

"We want him to focus on penetrating and passing. And then if there's nothing there, take your shot." 

Harris said although he's worked hard on his shooting, he knows what style fits him best. 

"We're not going to win and lose games on my jump shot," he said. "I'm a penetrator. That's what I do. If that's what they take away, then you do other things, and that's where the jump shot comes in."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm sure a lot of Mavs fans are expecting a Finals team to appear in November, but that probably won't be the case.  

As for Devin's jump shot, I was hoping for a little more than excuses. :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'm sure a lot of Mavs fans are expecting a Finals team to appear in November, but that probably won't be the case.
> 
> As for Devin's jump shot, I was hoping for a little more than excuses. :curse:


As I have previously said, Devin looks to be more comfortable with his shots in the preseason game, but it is definitely too early to start giving him excuses.... Devin's only played for ONE game for crying out loud...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'm sure a lot of Mavs fans are expecting a Finals team to appear in November, but that probably won't be the case.
> 
> As for Devin's jump shot, I was hoping for a little more than excuses. :curse:


I would be concerned if the Mavs were a Finals team in November, no contender should be. We need to peak at the right time and that is the start of the playoffs.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I would be concerned if the Mavs were a Finals team in November, no contender should be. We need to peak at the right time and that is the start of the playoffs.


all i gotta say is, look at the Detroit team from last season. Reports of them winning 72 games and the ship. We all know what happened though... As for team chemistry, we only added a handful of guys, the core is still there. They are blowin this wayyyyy outta proportion... We only gotta worry about injuries, and Croshere being a decent backup for Dirk through the season giving Dirk rest for the playoffs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> I'm sure a lot of Mavs fans are expecting a Finals team to appear in November, but that probably won't be the case.
> 
> As for Devin's jump shot, I was hoping for a little more than excuses. :curse:


The schedule doesn't help either. The first week is brutal. Spurs, Rockets, Suns, than Clippers? Oh well, that means somewhere in the middle of the season, we have a very easy schedule and run off a very long winning streak.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gambino said:


> The schedule doesn't help either. The first week is brutal. Spurs, Rockets, Suns, than Clippers? Oh well, that means somewhere in the middle of the season, we have a very easy schedule and run off a very long winning streak.


It doesn't appear that the Mavs will have any "time" to get their rotation in sync . 

0-4?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

4-0? :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It doesn't appear that the Mavs will have any "time" to get their rotation in sync .
> 
> 0-4?


0-4? Come on! We are *HOMERS*! I say 72+ wins this season. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Maybe bray's onto something.... set those sights low and you will always come out on top.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Maybe bray's onto something.... set those sights low and you will always come out on top.


 :laugh: Ok... Dallas gets a 50+ win season.


----------

